# Anyone using Aparillo?



## SomeGuy (Jul 22, 2018)

Anyone using Sugarbytes Aparillo? Looks like an interesting instrument, but I must admit Im completely lost, and reading the manual isn't helping. Going to try to find some youtube tutorials, but was curious if anyone else is using this synth, and if you are finding it useful? Must admit I've never been much of an FM synthesis guy, usually sounds cold and metallic to me, but I do like the idea of evolving pads, which seems to be in this synths wheelhouse?

Anyway would love to hear what fellow VI-controllers feel about this synth.


----------



## marcotronic (Aug 11, 2018)

Bought it shortly after it was released because I liked the demo sounds, watched a few tutorials but never really got the hang of it. Probably "too innovative" for me  I'm more the virtual analog/subtractive synth type of guy... Haven't used it in a single piece yet.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Aug 11, 2018)

They create some pretty complex stuff. Really difficult to wrap your head around, like Obscurium. I don't own Aparillo, but I suspect that it has a similar sort of approach --complex and daunting.


----------



## Jaap (Aug 11, 2018)

I use it, it never turns out the way I want, but then again it always turns out the way I never expected it.

Recap: use it for getting inspired, getting suprised, getting annoyed and most of all, to get fun, because it a lot of fun (sometimes its nice to not know what the heck you just did on that amazing sound)


----------



## Erick - BVA (Aug 11, 2018)

Jaap said:


> I use it, it never turns out the way I want, but then again it always turns out the way I never expected it.
> 
> Recap: use it for getting inspired, getting suprised, getting annoyed and most of all, to get fun, because it a lot of fun (sometimes its nice to not know what the heck you just did on that amazing sound)


Pretty much the same reason I use Obscurium


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 11, 2018)

No matter which Sugarbytes instrument you take, all have kind of a "sugarbytes" sound (from consequence to Aparillo, maybe factory the only one being able to produce a wider, more common and "strong" sound). You can love it or hate it but you wont get another sound out of it. I too love it more for the crazy unique options of sound creation, modellation etc. then really using it. You can make such crazy things if you for example load aparillo into obscurium ...

But they have great demo options (no disturbing hiss or other sounds evry few seconds), demo it, hear if you can get used to the sound in general and then in Aparillo just try the Orbiter inside, thats really fun.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Aug 11, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> No matter which Sugarbytes instrument you take, all have kind of a "sugarbytes" sound (from consequence to Aparillo, maybe factory the only one being able to produce a wider, more common and "strong" sound). You can love it or hate it but you wont get another sound out of it. I too love it more for the crazy unique options of sound creation, modellation etc. then really using it. You can make such crazy things if you for example load aparillo into obscurium ...
> 
> But they have great demo options (no disturbing hiss or other sounds evry few seconds), demo it, hear if you can get used to the sound in general and then in Aparillo just try the Orbiter inside, thats really fun.


Yeah, there's an interesting rabit-hole you can step into with loading plugins inside of a plugin. How about loading Obscurium inside of Osbcurium


----------



## Erick - BVA (Aug 11, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> No matter which Sugarbytes instrument you take, all have kind of a "sugarbytes" sound (from consequence to Aparillo, maybe factory the only one being able to produce a wider, more common and "strong" sound). You can love it or hate it but you wont get another sound out of it. I too love it more for the crazy unique options of sound t they have great demo options (no disturbing hiss or other sounds evry few seconds), demo it, hear if you can get used to the sound in general and then in Aparillo just try the Orbiter inside, thats really fun.


Very true about Sugarbytes stuff having a certain sound (with some exceptions). So you need to be sure it's something that you like and enjoy.


----------



## HeliaVox (Aug 11, 2018)

I love the concept of Sugarbytes products. I even own a few myself. However, I do not have the brain capacity to understand how any of their stuff works. Maybe in my next life, lol.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 11, 2018)

> HeliaVox


: If I would try to understand these things it would drive me mad . But the good thing with these is: there is another way and that is just to follow your "play instinct" . You have really nothing to "know" to play around with the orbiter in Aparillo for example. Of course: results will be coincidentally but that must not be bad. I often find sounds these way I would have never dreamt of. If they are "usable" is of course another thing....


----------



## Jaap (Aug 11, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> If they are "usable" is of course another thing....



We are at least prepared when Neo Aleatoric Gothic Synth Punk will see its revival


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 12, 2018)

I agree. Sometimes it's okay and even good not to know precisely what is going on under the hood. How many of our favorite musical moments came about as a result of a happy accident? 

I do not have Aparillo but I have been giving it some serious thought. FM synthesis can be cold and metallic, but does not have to be. Another thing that I like about FM synthesis is how fm sythesizers often seem to 'light up' a reverb in a way that their analog cousins might not. So, in that way they are also extremely useful in situations where your sound is heavily dependent on reverb.



KarlHeinz said:


> : If I would try to understand these things it would drive me mad . But the good thing with these is: there is another way and that is just to follow your "play instinct" . You have really nothing to "know" to play around with the orbiter in Aparillo for example. Of course: results will be coincidentally but that must not be bad. I often find sounds these way I would have never dreamt of. If they are "usable" is of course another thing....


----------



## StatKsn (Aug 13, 2018)

Obscrium has been frickin' fantastic ever since I somewhat get it. I still don't fully understand the underlying concept and the "geist" of it, hehe. But it has enough presets to play around with. Aparillo seems like an iPad-friendly version of the Obscrium concept and an advanced iteration of its FM synthesis.


----------



## damayor (Aug 16, 2018)

I have it but i seriously just click and clack and get some really crazy sounds. Pretty easy to just turn knobs and lift sliders and figure out what does what but remembering is another story lol


----------

